# Planting a fish bowl



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The plant is non aquatic, its called a purple crinkle plant and it will foul your water in a few months. I would aim for Ludwigia and a floater and switch that out quick.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Very interesting! I once pruned back my anubias and put them in a fish bowl on a east-facing windowsill with some guppies, crappy colored gravel and it grew faster than I'd ever seen anubias grow. You might want to move the fan off to the side so the plant recieves more light.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

frogmanjared said:


> Very interesting! I once pruned back my anubias and put them in a fish bowl on a east-facing windowsill with some guppies, crappy colored gravel and it grew faster than I'd ever seen anubias grow. You might want to move the fan off to the side so the plant recieves more light.


I have had the same result with anubias. I put it in a small jar and set it near a window and it was a weed. More light on the plant in his fish bowl will only prolong its death. You can however keep the leaves above the water and the stem under water, this is how my mom propogates her Purple crinkle plant in her garden.


----------



## Someonelse (Apr 22, 2008)

I only bought it for the color. 
Not too worried about it, I'm just playing around right now anyway.

So can you recommend some colorful plants that would be good to put here instead? I still have the receipt and I have 48 hours to return the plants.


----------



## Someonelse (Apr 22, 2008)

*some more pics*

I took some more pics around sunset, some of these came out really nice. 














































This one is my favorite!



























Whats that white stuff?


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

Take out those non aquatic plants. Youll just kill the betta :redface: 

Get some hairgrass or riccia or anubias center piece for your tank.


----------



## Someonelse (Apr 22, 2008)

Well if thats not meant to be put in a fish tank I was mislead at the store. these plants were in aquariums and were sold as such. 

I really like the Riccia. All of the anubias I saw were just a basic green, are there any plants that have a little more color to them that I could put here? I actually bought these plants for the colors, I didn't know anything about the plant when I bought it.


----------



## Someonelse (Apr 22, 2008)

I couldn't find the Riccia anywhere online. 
where are some good places to go to get plants? 

I found some plants I like. Can you tell me if they are especially bad for this spot? 

Thinking of this for a center piece 
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/AL/DALS372

I was thinking it would be cool if this grew up out of the little bowl
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/BP/MMCHFI

I like this hair grass
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/SAP/DHPQ

but I like java moss better
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/SAP/JMD

any thoughts?


----------



## oldbrownies (Apr 19, 2008)

The first will get too big i think, the others should be good though, maybe a bit of the grass or moss and a couple sprigs of the moneywort


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

unfortunately it's not uncommon for terrestrial plants to be labeled and sold as aquatic...they'll live for a while (like James said 10 posts earlier), but will soon begin to die and rot, fouling your tank. take them out now to prevent yourself a headache later.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

> I couldn't find the Riccia anywhere online.


I have some I can send to you for the cost of shipping if you want. Are you interested in the long (slender) or short cropped (spiny) riccia?


----------



## Someonelse (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh thank you!
I guess just send it COD?
I could only find one picture of the riccia and it looks short, what does the long variety look like? 

I still have time to return those plants I think I will. 
Can anyone recommend a reliable online store?


----------



## doxikota (Mar 20, 2008)

Someonelse said:


> Oh thank you!
> I guess just send it COD?
> I could only find one picture of the riccia and it looks short, what does the long variety look like?
> 
> ...


YES! The swap and shop on this forum. I have recently purchased quite a few things to get my planted tanks going. Everyone has been extremly nice and everything came as expected and in GREAT shape. If you don't see somebody selling what you want just ask and somebody will speak up and have something for you. VERY cool people here. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Please do the betta a favor and get him a tank instead of a bowl.


----------

